# Trade fx5 for skimmer??



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Currently have a fx5 filter running on my 200 gallon saltwater setup. I do not have a skimmer yet. Mainly because i don't have room. The skimmer would replace the fx5 on the tank. Should I keep the fx5 or sell and buy a skimmer? 

Don't have too many corals yet but it will be a decent reef tank, not a fowlr tank. 

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I would sell the fx5, I am still a salt noob but every one tells me not to run canister on a marine tank. the live rocks and skimmer take care of almost every thing, I would run a sump on my next tank. 

I have a hydor slim skim nano in my tank and It does a pretty good job.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> I would sell the fx5, I am still a salt noob but every one tells me not to run canister on a marine tank. the live rocks and skimmer take care of almost every thing, I would run a sump on my next tank.
> 
> I have a hydor slim skim nano in my tank and It does a pretty good job.


What size tank do you have? I'm thinking of buying 2 of those cause I don't have room for sump skimmer


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Why not add a sump ?


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> What size tank do you have? I'm thinking of buying 2 of those cause I don't have room for sump skimmer


26 gallon, I am already getting stuff together for another tank and it will have a sump.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Why not add a sump ?


Not drilled and I'm very wary of using a overflow box. Can't afford water floods


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a big tank, if you're not running a sump don't bother putting a skimmer on because the hob type skimmers out there would do little for that size of a tank. Just stick to waterchanges and don't overfeed. Larger tanks tend to be fairly stable as long as it's not overstocked. Get rid of the fx5 aswell cause it's a glorified powerhead that doesn't push water. Unless you were to fill it with charcoal and or phosban there isn't much use out of it!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> That is a big tank, if you're not running a sump don't bother putting a skimmer on because the hob type skimmers out there would do little for that size of a tank. Just stick to waterchanges and don't overfeed. Larger tanks tend to be fairly stable as long as it's not overstocked. Get rid of the fx5 aswell cause it's a glorified powerhead that doesn't push water. Unless you were to fill it with charcoal and or phosban there isn't much use out of it!


Yes but doesn't a saltwatertank need some mechanical filtration? To pick up some of the biggest particles?


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Yes but doesn't a saltwatertank need some mechanical filtration? To pick up some of the biggest particles?


I think your clean up crew will do this, this skimmer does nothing to bigger pieces it actually does not filter in the sense that you are thinking about, it takes the waste that is suspended in the water and froths it up as the water is bubbled up into the reaction chamber the waste in the water settles in the collection cup.

For me I have a large clean up crew, 2 power heads, the slim skim, and lots of live rock.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Interesting. I might have to do some research on this.


----------

